# Stove choke on Aluminum Heads



## opieone28 (May 21, 2018)

Hi Guys, just had my 66 restored and the engine rebuild done. I took the original 389 and bored it to 400 added a 468 stroker kit and added Edelbrock Performer D-port Aluminum heads. Unfortunately now my intake doesn't heat up soon enough to pull off the choke. Any ideas? It's not a huge problem. Just need to sit patiently for 3-5 minutes before it will idle on its own.


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

the coke rods where adjustable, this is accomplished by simply bending them. this would make them open r close quicker.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqArPFwSa7U


----------

